# Help on 'Drive' during down and back



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Do you get to practice in an arena with mirrors and see how your dog looks? I get to do that in my show and go classes and it really opens my eyes on how my dog flows. I'm totally inexperienced so I can't really offer advice on how to work at it. Can you attend show and go classes or AKC/UKC fun matches? Also are their any trainers in your area that can give you a hand? I've personally thrown in the towel after handling my girl in 2 shows. I will be hiring a handler next time. Good luck on your showing. I know it can be difficult to learn the nuances. 

Also have you asked your breeder? Breeders often have lots of show experience and can maybe offer you insight. I get to show with my puppies breeder at the same shows, so she fills me in on what is going on.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

The book "The Winning Edge" by George Alston (with Connie Vannacore) gives many good tips on how to show your dog. In the book, Alston discusses how collar placement on the dog's neck can affect reach and drive.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Genetics is going to pay a big part on your ability to have reach and drive. My understanding ( I am new to showing in the conformation ring too) is reach is how stretched out the dog is you want a straight line fluid motion drive is the tucked up action that pushs out into the reach. It does help if you have mirrors or can work with someone so you can try various speeds to get the effects you want. You want the collar high up on the neck and you hold the show lead up so you dog doesnt hang his/her head that will help too.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Are they seeing something on the down and back that they don't like? I don't totally understand what they mean unless that's the case, for purposes of your down and back. Is your dog not converging properly? I don't think I have ever heard anyone be told to move their dog faster, usually people are told to slow down! haha 

I would have someone videotape you and ask the people who are helping you to identify exactly what it is they are seeing that looks off.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Are they seeing something on the down and back that they don't like? I don't totally understand what they mean unless that's the case, for purposes of your down and back. Is your dog not converging properly? I don't think I have ever heard anyone be told to move their dog faster, usually people are told to slow down! haha
> 
> I would have someone videotape you and ask the people who are helping you to identify exactly what it is they are seeing that looks off.


Agreed! Most of the time the issue on the D&B is moving too fast--like at go-around speed which is not optimum for showing front and rear movement. A video camera on the "judge" spot at the end of the mat and then moving at different speeds will help to pinpoint your dog's best speed. And it might be different going away than it is coming back. If it is an issue based on structure (ie rear angulation not supporting APPROPRIATE drive--some people want to see more than is actually correct) then you may have to do training and conditioning to compensate, such as cavaletti work. And if this is a young, immature dog, this will also change as they develop and gain muscle tone.


----------



## Nika2012 (Apr 30, 2013)

This is a good book... It helped me a lot when I first started


----------

